# Greetings from Philippines!



## Eehjeen (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi Guys! 

I'm new here (well obviously) and i want to say thank you for this forum, it's always a great help with my line of work. Anyway, I'm Luigi , and yes, I am a girl, 22 years old and a graduate of Film here in our country. After trying my luck out in the film industry, I eventually got into event productions where I started off in production design then technical production as a freelancer. Then I got into an events agency where I was an events specialist, sort of like a production manager, but my heart just wasn't into it and my boss decided to put me back to being a technical specialist/sometimes-technical-director/most-of-the-times-spinner. But still, I'm still a newbie here in this field of work especially when it comes to terms and technicalities and i'm still learning through experiences, luckily, there are lots of guiding powers from the professional TDs and LDs. Still, I want to pursue studying and/or attend workshops for technical theaters. Still a long way to go. 

Be good to me. Thanks!


Luigi


----------



## Huidai (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Luigi. I'm also new, from Singapore. Glad to see other nationalities here too. Welcome


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 7, 2013)

Huidai said:


> Hi Luigi. I'm also *new*, from Singapore. ...


You're also *banned*, from Scranton PA.

*Note to all:* Misrepresenting one's Location is just cause for immediate banishment. If you lie, your IP address will tell on you. In the extremely rare incidence where there's a legitimate reason for the IP address not matching the stated location, [email protected] can easily rescind the ban. To my knowledge, we've never had a false positive on this issue.

-----

Apologies to *Eehjeen* for soiling her thread. Welcome, fair Luigi. Sadly, based on experience, we're automatically suspicious of new members from your hemishpere. But as long as you're legitimate (intentions, not parentage), we're here to help.

Ask the one question about technical theatre you always wanted to know, and you'll receive answers (sometimes conflicting!) likely within the hour.

Tell us more about yourself.
.


----------



## Eehjeen (Mar 7, 2013)

Whoa. One post and I already witnessed the banning of one member. 

> Sadly, based on experience, we're automatically suspicious of new members from your hemishpere.


I don't know if I should be offended but I laughed when I read this. 

I'm still digesting all the information in your wiki, thank you so much it's overwhelming. 
I have an upcoming event where in my boss decided not to get our usual tech director whom I've always assisted in the past, and thought I am ready for the job. I hope so.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 7, 2013)

Eehjeen said:


> I don't know if I should be offended but I laughed when I read this.


 No offense nor xenophobia intended. It's just that we've observed that a lot of spammers come from Asia or nearby.


Eehjeen said:


> ... I'm still digesting all the information in your wiki, thank you so much it's overwhelming. ...


You don't have to read/learn it all in one sitting you know. The 3000+ terms/articles are the culmination of hundreds of years of experiences. No one expects you to be perfect on your first gig. Your second one, however...


----------



## Kelite (Mar 8, 2013)

Yep- glad you're here Luigi-

Welcome to the ControlBooth!


----------

